# TivoTool 0.5.7 + Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard)



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

A quick heads up for Mac users!

TivoTool 0.5.7 will not launch under Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) on Intel mac accessing Series 1 TiVo in the UK.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Holy S**t Smiffy.... this is tragic news....

'er indoors will be mortified, thank the lord she hasnt converted her iMac yet

Doesnt look good...
Last login: Fri Oct 26 19:19:58 on console
/Applications/TivoTool.app/Contents/MacOS/TivoTool ; exit;
Paul-Wilkins-MacBook:~ Wilko_LapTop$ /Applications/TivoTool.app/Contents/MacOS/TivoTool ; exit;
2007-10-26 20:49:25.476 TivoTool[1049:10b] Error creating CFBundle from support bundle at URL file://localhost/Library/Frameworks/CamelBones.framework/Libraries/darwin-thread-multi-2level-5.8.8.bundle
logout

[Process completed]


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Since development on Tivotool has stopped, may I recommend tysuiteJ?
It's essentially a java based version of Tytool. re-encodes as mpeg2 on the fly. I really like it.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

We've only put Leopard on the iMac for now, but longer term it's not looking good!



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Holy S**t Smiffy.... this is tragic news....
> 
> 'er indoors will be mortified, thank the lord she hasnt converted her iMac yet
> 
> ...


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, haven't heard of it but I'll look it up...



Gunnyman said:


> Since development on Tivotool has stopped, may I recommend tysuiteJ?
> It's essentially a java based version of Tytool. re-encodes as mpeg2 on the fly. I really like it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://boardreader.com/t/Extraction...teJ_GUI_Extraction_MPEG_Conversion_53760.html
That will get you started


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Thanks, just had a quick look at that. Will have to come back to it tomorrow as it's getting late here in UK and my brain is slowing up!

Just to clarify, I have updated my original post to specify that I'm using an Intel mac and Series 1 (UK) TiVo. Will the tysuiteJ solution be suitable for S1 TiVo?



Gunnyman said:


> http://boardreader.com/t/Extraction...teJ_GUI_Extraction_MPEG_Conversion_53760.html
> That will get you started


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

speedyrite said:


> Thanks, just had a quick look at that. Will have to come back to it tomorrow as it's getting late here in UK and my brain is slowing up!
> 
> Just to clarify, I have updated my original post to specify that I'm using an Intel mac and Series 1 (UK) TiVo. Will the tysuiteJ solution be suitable for S1 TiVo?


Yes it should, just get the ppc compiled tserver from ddb if you don't already have it.


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

Just upgraded to Leopard and I lost my tivotool.
The tysuitej set up seems pretty advanced.... can a novice set this up?
I was able to do the hack on a directivo2 (took forever) but tysuitej seems more involved.
I have a macbook pro... 
Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Do you mean dserver.tcl (to run on S1 TiVo)?

dserver.tcl is included in the TysuiteJ zip file.

(Just to recap, I want to run TysuiteJ on a Mac and access a S1 TiVo).



Gunnyman said:


> Yes it should, just get the ppc compiled tserver from ddb if you don't already have it.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Yes, setup for TysuiteJ looks a bit more involved than TivoTool, but it seems to be the only viable option for the Mac user at present!

I've read the user guide and there are one or two points that I'm not clear on, but I'm going to do more reading & research. When I get stuck, I will post questions (and hopefully get answers).



wsder said:


> Just upgraded to Leopard and I lost my tivotool.
> The tysuitej set up seems pretty advanced.... can a novice set this up?
> I was able to do the hack on a directivo2 (took forever) but tysuitej seems more involved.
> I have a macbook pro...
> Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Go for it Smiffy...
If there is a man who can.. then you are it..

I said "Oi, Ref Nooooooo"


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Right guv, I'm on it...



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Go for it Smiffy...
> If there is a man who can.. then you are it..
> 
> I said "Oi, Ref Nooooooo"


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I've just set this up on my windows partition, very nice.

Had a go on the linux partition but can't get it work. Google isn't helping, so I'm guessing it's so easy, nobody bothered to document it


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Haven't had time to try it on Mac yet, however there may yet be hope on the TivoTool front in the near future. Someone has been in contact with the original developer and made him aware of the Leopard problem and there is a possibility that he may be able to spare some time to see what can be done to revive the beloved tool.


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

This is a Newbie question, and I am sorry, I am just trying to work through the tysuitej installation process. Under the note about "linux/mac people" it says: "it should be easy to write .sh files that do the same thing. Generally, all you need to call is "jave -cp tysuite.jar <classfile><args>" On this point I am totally lost.... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

wsder said:


> This is a Newbie question, and I am sorry, I am just trying to work through the tysuitej installation process. Under the note about "linux/mac people" it says: "it should be easy to write .sh files that do the same thing. Generally, all you need to call is "jave -cp tysuite.jar <classfile><args>" On this point I am totally lost.... any help would be greatly appreciated.


If you open the file "testSetup.cmd" you will see this


```
@echo off

java -version



IF "%errorlevel%" EQU "0" GOTO foundJava



ECHO %ERRORLEVEL%

ECHO .

ECHO *******************

ECHO * Java Not Found! *

ECHO *******************

ECHO .

ECHO Hit any key to install it or Ctrl-C to exit

PAUSE

"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" "http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=jdk-1.5.0_11-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg"

EXIT



:foundJava

java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest
```
Basically, ignore everything apart from the line *java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest*

That's the line which runs the program on your computer. You can copy the line and paste it into a terminal window. The program should run.

To test that you have Java installed properly, type this into a terminal window
java -version

HTH


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Hmmm... still having problems getting it to work....
I've ftp'd dserver.tcl, mfs_uberexport and NowShowing (ppc versions) to /bin/
I've chmod 755 to each of them.
I've modified application.properties to point to Linux paths rather than C:\

When I run the java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest I get the following error

```
Testing UI Connections
----------------------
Checking Host: 192.168.0.7
Checking: NowShowing
Passed:   NowShowing
Checking: mfs_uberexport
Passed:   mfs_uberexport
Checking: dserver.tcl
          Starting dserver.tcl
11/02/2007 10:17:23.521 INFO  [io.DServerTyStreamHelper] Starting dserver on 192.168.0.7
          getting NowShowing
          getting Ty Stream for FSID: 1739940
          Found valid Ty Part
FAILED:   Could not read ty stream from dserver.tcl
verify mfs_uberexport is in your path
```
What I don't understand is that it checks and passes mfs_uberexport and then asks me to verify it's in the path....

When I run the UI - java -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -cp tySuiteJ.jar ui.TivoUI
I get a blank window appear. The following is written to the terminal

```
11/02/2007 10:20:38.472 INFO  [common.ContentDef] Refreshing from 192.168.0.7
11/02/2007 10:20:38.875 INFO  [io.DServerTyStreamHelper] Starting dserver on 192.168.0.7
11/02/2007 10:20:40.987 INFO  [common.ContentDef] Got 264 titles, 224828 MB from 192.168.0.7
11/02/2007 10:20:41.302 INFO  [ui.TivoUI] Refresh Complete
```
Oddly enough, running the Webserver works, it lists all my shows....

Any clues?


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

terryeden

I think you are experiencing the same results as documented in posts 456, 464 & 465 in the thread 53760 "elsewhere" (I have PM'd you the url)


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Smiffy... Did ya get it workin' ??


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

It's on my to-do list but I've been too busy...

(PM'd you)



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Smiffy... Did ya get it workin' ??


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Presumably it is possible to make it so that a command can have an icon & be launched like an application (rather than have to run it from a terminal window)? Like what you can do with a MS Windows batch command file? Any hints & tips (or preferably a complete idiot's guide!) on how to do this will be gratefully accepted!



wsder said:


> This is a Newbie question, and I am sorry, I am just trying to work through the tysuitej installation process. Under the note about "linux/mac people" it says: "it should be easy to write .sh files that do the same thing. Generally, all you need to call is "jave -cp tysuite.jar <classfile><args>" On this point I am totally lost.... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> Presumably it is possible to make it so that a command can have an icon & be launched like an application (rather than have to run it from a terminal window)? Like what you can do with a MS Windows batch command file? Any hints & tips (or preferably a complete idiot's guide!) on how to do this will be gratefully accepted!


There is a whole tome on Apple Script. Keep meaning to read it some day, but when you got a machine that does all that s**t for you, why feck about under the hood??? *smug mode*


----------



## NCG_Mike (Dec 13, 2003)

As a Mac developer (you have likely used my software at sometime), a crash report is more useful than the content of console for tracking down defects.

You can see it in Console.app under ~/Library/CrashReporter. You might send that to the developer and see if he/she will make a fix.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

It Works..it Works !!!!!!

paul-wilkins-computer:TySuiteJ_26 Wilko$ java -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -cp tySuiteJ.jar ui.TivoUI
11/03/2007 06:19:42.567 INFO [common.ContentDef] Refreshing from 192.168.1.200
11/03/2007 06:19:43.025 INFO [common.ContentDef] Got 44 titles, 70713 MB from 192.168.1.200
11/03/2007 06:19:43.037 INFO [ui.TivoUI] Refresh Complete
11/03/2007 06:20:40.440 INFO [common.TransferQueue] Queued /Users/Wilko/TEST/QI.mpg
11/03/2007 06:20:40.451 INFO [ui.TivoUI] Started /Users/Wilko/TEST/QI.mpg
11/03/2007 06:20:46.085 INFO [io.FileTransferrer] Stream: Video Size: 720x576 Aspect: 4x3 fps: 25.0 Audio: MPEG Delay: 0:00:00.002

Just need to read the book on AppleScript now....


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

How to run the UI ??

Simple... Double-Click the thing!!! Want to make a nice icon?? Make an alias and change the icon..

How simple is that ??


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Okey Dokey...
In its simplest form it works ok. However, its very flexible and there are a myriad of permutations and options you can play around with... As Captn Oates said... "I may be some time..."


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

When will your "Dummies Guide" be available? Put me down for a copy! (Obviously I'll want the Mac OS X 10.5 version). Sadly still no word from the TivoTool author about reviving it to work under Leopard...



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Okey Dokey...
> In its simplest form it works ok. However, its very flexible and there are a myriad of permutations and options you can play around with... As Captn Oates said... "I may be some time..."


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I have ftp'd the proper files to the right places (i think). When I run testSetup.cmd, I am getting:
bash-2.02# //ppttvvuuppggrraaddee//bbuussyybbooxx//tteessttSSeettuupp..ccmmdd^M
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: @echo: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: java: command not found
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: 
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: IF: command not found
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: 
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: ECHO: command not found
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: PAUSE
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe: command not found
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: EXIT
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: 
: command not found/testSetup.cmd: :foundJava
/ptvupgrade/busybox/testSetup.cmd: java: command not found

which makes me think, I am not even close to the right track...
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

wsder said:


> which makes me think, I am not even close to the right track...
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Hi There...
It looks like your running the Windows CMD file in a mac terminal? All you need to run is this. *java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest*

This should then connect to the TiVo over IP and test that the NowShowing and mfs_***rexport are in the right place.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

DOH !!! Broke It !!
I can run NowShowing direclty from a TELNET session, but the darn Java App just sits there when I press refresh... Its in the PATH.. I've chmod'd the thing...

Its gonna be a long Sunday..

Should 'a written it in COBOL


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

I suppose that would have to be IBM COBOL, given that TiVo uses a PPC chip made by IBM?



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> DOH !!! Broke It !!
> I can run NowShowing direclty from a TELNET session, but the darn Java App just sits there when I press refresh... Its in the PATH.. I've chmod'd the thing...
> 
> Its gonna be a long Sunday..
> ...


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

COBOL...

Ah, those were the days:
MULTIPLY QUANTITY BY PRICE GIVING TOTAL

They just don't make'em like that anymore. 

No need of yer namby pamby .NET frameworks or datasets or whatever.

Old COBOL programmers never die, they just mumble very verbose code to themselves.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I developed professionally in COBOL for 5 years. Before that, I did a brief stint of RPG. I've only just left therapy. Please stop using these phrases lest I start mumbling verbosely.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I was a COBOL programmer too - and a little FORTRAN.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

For my troubles, I still am a COBOL programmer - also PL/1 but let's not go down that road! Sigh, 27 years before the IBM Enterprise Server (ahem mainframe) mast, but we digress...



ozsat said:


> I was a COBOL programmer too - and a little FORTRAN.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like confession...

"Oh father, for I have written betwix columns 7 and 72. It has been 5 years since my last contact with a 2B pencil and a coding pad..."

22 Years a serving slave to the mainframe and proud of it. I remember punch cards and EDS Packs and 1600bpi tapes... mutter mutter mumble mumble OCCURS 1 TO 100 REDEFINES... mumble mumble

Anyway, back to the plot... so far, 1 x crashed TiVo (temporarily of course), Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't. Depends on the weather.
I've looked at the JAVA code (shiver) lots of nasty hard-coded paths an' sh*t in there. Looks the same as 'C' to me...

Still working on it...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I committed ulitimate sins - using MicroFocus COBOL, I did a GUI app. That's right GUI COBOL.

Feel free to tut and stand back three paces. I know my sins.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> I committed ulitimate sins - using MicroFocus COBOL, I did a GUI app. That's right GUI COBOL.
> 
> Feel free to tut and stand back three paces. I know my sins.


Wagging ones finger and tapping ones foot... "Naughty Boy......"


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Anyway, back to the plot... so far, 1 x crashed TiVo (temporarily of course), Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't. Depends on the weather.
> I've looked at the JAVA code (shiver) lots of nasty hard-coded paths an' sh*t in there.


I dunno, all that new technology but the same old mistakes eh! "When will they ever learn?" Sucks in through pursed lips, and shuffles off whilst shaking head and mumbling something about paper tape printer loops...


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hi There...
> It looks like your running the Windows CMD file in a mac terminal? All you need to run is this. *java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest*
> 
> This should then connect to the TiVo over IP and test that the NowShowing and mfs_***rexport are in the right place.


 Thanks PaulWilkinsUK for the help....
When you say "all you need to run is this. java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest" does that mean that I have to create a file with that line of code and ftp it to the tivo, or do I just type "java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest" into the terminal window in the correct path?
Thanks again for the help...


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

wsder said:


> Thanks PaulWilkinsUK for the help....
> When you say "all you need to run is this. java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest" does that mean that I have to create a file with that line of code and ftp it to the tivo, or do I just type "java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest" into the terminal window in the correct path?
> Thanks again for the help...


You would type it in the console.

You could also put the command into a file, with an appropriate extension, and then you can double click the file.

Sorry, I've never even seen a mac, let alone used one so I don't know what that "appropriate extension" would be.

If it's any help, on my Linux system I use .sh


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

speedyrite said:


> For my troubles, I still am a COBOL programmer - also PL/1 but let's not go down that road!


Snap!

Sorry,

DISPLAY "SNAP!"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Since this seems to be the TCF TysuiteJ support thread 
Anyone having issues with shows converted to mpeg2 not playing in quicktime? 
They played just fine in Tiger. VLC plays them perfectly.
Also anyone have a howto for getting the other converters to work? Like ipod conversion?
I have ffmpeg installed and working, but the program is not working properly.
Thanks


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Since this seems to be the TCF TysuiteJ support thread
> Anyone having issues with shows converted to mpeg2 not playing in quicktime?
> They played just fine in Tiger. VLC plays them perfectly.
> Also anyone have a howto for getting the other converters to work? Like ipod conversion?
> ...


QucikTime threw a wobbler with MPEG-2 when I installed Leopard, if you re-install the MPEG2 support package then things start working again. As far as the other conversion stuff... I'm still 'contemplating' those little items.

(PS. I'm waiting for the moderators to say *'THOU SHALL NOT TALK EXTRACTION !!'* and do me for 5000 hail Marys  But since Series 1 support over here is eff all, then I think its only right that we should 'find' our own way. Its a video recorder isnt it?! I don't see Sony getting all bent out of shape because someone can copy a VHS cassette)


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Why convert to mpeg? VLC and Mplayer can play .ty files without a problem. Converting to iPod or DivX I can understand - if your server can transcode and download faster than a raw download.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I convert to mpeg on the fly so I can view tivo shows in Front Row.
Not really a deal breaker, but I'd like to have the functionality.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Paul it seems you have to build ffmpeg from scratch to get things to work. 
I'm getting a new 20 inch iMac (hopefully today) so I didn't spend much time playing with it.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> Paul it seems you have to build ffmpeg from scratch to get things to work.
> I'm getting a new 20 inch iMac (hopefully today) so I didn't spend much time playing with it.


Well I have an advantage in that TiVoTool came packaged with ffmpeg. I guess I just need to move ffmpeg into the TySuiteJ directory and it 'should' work.... shall have a bash at it this evening me thinks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

oooh good idea. I'll test that out, the ffmpeg packaged with ffmpegx didn't work


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

neither did the tivotool bundle either that or I can't figure out how to tell the ffmpeg I put in /usr/bin to use the libraries.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> neither did the tivotool bundle either that or I can't figure out how to tell the ffmpeg I put in /usr/bin to use the libraries.


Ok... I copied fmpeg out of the TivoTool Application Support folder and put it into the TYSuiteJ folder. You also need to edit the application.properties file, page down until you find the 'Transcoding Profiles' if you will notice that there are two lines at the head of the profiles called Transcoder.Engine you need to comment out the windows version (that mentions cmd) and uncomment the unix one (that mentions bash). 
Like this 
*Transcoder.engine.ffmpeg=bash,-c,./ffmpeg/ffmpeg {Options} 2> encoder_out.txt*
Now my next question to all propeller heads is...
java.IOException Broken Pipe - WTF does that mean?? My brain says its something to do with redirection but there again, it could be something wrong with my plumbing!!
If I run it under the command shell then I get a beautiful stack trace... not being a JAVA programmer I havent a scooby-doo what its banging on about, as you can probably guess, I'm fumbling a bit here...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

So, I've made some progress on the running it from the GUI front.
You'll need to open the AppleScript editor, that you can find in your Applications folder.
You'll notice that it has a 'record' function.
In finder, navigate your way to your TySuiteJ_26 folder.
Press record in Applescript and then double click on the TySuiteJ.jar file.
You'll notice that Applescript editor now shows the 'macro' to run that jar file. Something like this...
tell application "Finder"
activate
open document file "tySuiteJ.jar" of folder "TySuiteJ_26" of folder "Desktop" of folder "Wilko_LapTop" of folder "Users" of startup disk
end tell

Press compile and save. Save it as an application.
So, now you should see an application with an AppleScript Icon that you can click on and run the application.
Now... to change the icon, right click and select Get Info. Look at the top left of the Get Info box, you'll notice the icon, click it and you'll see it is 'selected' You can CMD-C any icon and CMD-V on the Script Icon and change it.. simple as that !


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Further ramblings...
From further examination (forgetting the broken plumbing for now). The transcoder entries for ffmpeg are not going to work 'out of the box'. The encoding engines are all wrong for mac and need to be changed. After several frustrating goes at getting an iPod encoder to run, it seems to ignore what its told and produce the same MP4 stock encoding  
Still, we'll stick with it.. best we have for the moment anyway..


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Ok... I copied fmpeg out of the TivoTool Application Support folder and put it into the TYSuiteJ folder. You also need to edit the application.properties file, page down until you find the 'Transcoding Profiles' if you will notice that there are two lines at the head of the profiles called Transcoder.Engine you need to comment out the windows version (that mentions cmd) and uncomment the unix one (that mentions bash).
> Like this
> *Transcoder.engine.ffmpeg=bash,-c,./ffmpeg/ffmpeg {Options} 2> encoder_out.txt*
> Now my next question to all propeller heads is...
> ...


aif you look at encoder_out.txt
you will see the errors.
usually it complains about a missing codec.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> aif you look at encoder_out.txt
> you will see the errors.
> usually it complains about a missing codec.


Yes, if you use h264 or xvid then that gets it going, also use aac for the audio encoder...


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

I've a (possibly) dumb question.

I don't need to transcode the content to be iPod friendly - I'm happy to take the raw .ty stream. While I know our little S1 box isn't fast enough to run Java, is there any way of integrating the basic idea into TiVoWeb?

So there's an extra column in the "Now Playing" screen allowing me to download the show?

Very impressed with the utility - even if my external upstream bandwidth is limited to 30KBps.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm having some issues with my install of TySuiteJ and would appreciate any help. I'm getting the following message whenever I try to connect:


```
09:10:26.338 Refreshing from 192.168.2.200
09:11:41.061 Starting dserver on 192.168.2.200
09:12:56.082 Error refreshing from 192.168.2.200: java.net.ConnectException: Operation timed out
09:12:56.091 Refresh Complete
```
This is a new install and I haven't been able to get it to work on my MacBook Pro. I'd like to run the testSetup.cmd file but I can't run it on the Mac.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Just open an Apple Terminal session. Navigate to your TySuiteJ folder and run the following:
java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest 
From your post I can only think that your mac cannot run or find the NowShowing command on your TiVo


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

```
pjs-computer:/ pjo1966$ /Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26\ /testSetup.cmd 
/Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 1: @echo: command not found
Unrecognized option: -version
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 3: 
/Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 4: IF: command not found
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 5: 
%ERRORLEVEL%
.
*******************
Applications DVR Upgrade Desktop DB Desktop DF Library Network System User Guides And Information Users Volumes bin cores dev etc home mach.sym mach_kernel mach_kernel.ctfsys mds-crash-state net private sbin tmp usr var Java Not Found! *
*******************
.
Hit any key to install it or Ctrl-C to exit
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 13: PAUSE
/Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 14: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe: command not found
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 15: EXIT
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 16: 
: command not foundtop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 17: :foundJava
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: util/SetupTest
pjs-computer:/ pjo1966$
```
cross-posting at DDB.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> ```
> pjs-computer:/ pjo1966$ /Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26\ /testSetup.cmd
> /Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26 /testSetup.cmd: line 1: @echo: command not found
> Unrecognized option: -version
> ...


Your running a Windows CMD file on a mac.. its not going to be too happy about that!
See my previous post...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Your running a Windows CMD file on a mac.. its not going to be too happy about that!
> See my previous post...


oops


```
pjo1966$ /Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26/java -cp tySuiteJ.jar util.SetupTest 
-bash: /Users/pjo1966/Desktop/TySuiteJ_26/java: No such file or directory
```
I know I'm probably making some simple error...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> oops
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What happens when you type *java - version*


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> What happens when you type *java - version*


java version "1.5.0_13"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_13-b05-237)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_13-119, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

```
Testing UI Connections
----------------------
Checking Host: 192.168.2.200
Failed to connect to tivo: 192.168.2.200
WARNING: no entry is specified for ui.downloads
This is required for the UI

Checking: UpnpMediaServer.content
Checking Host: 192.168.2.200
Failed to connect to tivo: 192.168.2.200
FAILED: Directory not found: 
FAILED: Directory not found:
```
That showed me what the problem was and I fixed it. The IP address was incorrect. I re-edited the application.properties file with the correct address. That presented a new problem.


```
15:23:11.099 Refreshing from 192.168.1.200
15:23:11.124 Starting dserver on 192.168.1.200
15:23:29.705 Got 0 titles, 0 MB from 192.168.1.200
15:23:29.711 Refresh Complete
```
Even a little progress is a good thing.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> ```
> Testing UI Connections
> ----------------------
> Checking Host: 192.168.2.200
> ...


What happens if you TELNET directly to your TiVo and you type *NowShowing* ?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> What happens if you TELNET directly to your TiVo and you type *NowShowing* ?




```
bash: NowShowing: command not found
```


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> ```
> bash: NowShowing: command not found
> ```


Ahhh so I guess you havnt installed NowShowing into your TiVo?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Ahhh so I guess you havnt installed NowShowing into your TiVo?


That would be a no. It looks like I skipped some steps in the installation. That would explain a few things.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

That helped.  

Thanks


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Now that I'm successfully transferring, I have another question. Where do people keep their TySuiteJ folders on their Macs? I've only been a Mac user for a short time and my disk is not very well organized.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> Now that I'm successfully transferring, I have another question. Where do people keep their TySuiteJ folders on their Macs? I've only been a Mac user for a short time and my disk is not very well organized.


Well I have mine under my home folder in a folder called MyApps, I then make an alias of the app and move it to the Applications folder


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I have done everything right... NowShowing is in every pathway... I ran the test

Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
WARNING: no entry is specified for ui.downloads
This is required for the UI

Checking: UpnpMediaServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
FAILED: Directory not found: 
FAILED: Directory not found: 

Checking: GenericWebServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
FAILED: Directory not found: mg/A/users/MG/Movies

Checking: MyIHomeWebServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
FAILED: Directory not found: 
FAILED: Directory not found: 

Any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Please read the documentation that came with TySuiteJ. You need to edit the application.properties file. ui.downloads specifies where your files will be saved to.
You also need to have NowShowing in your TiVo path, this process is also described in the documentation.


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I adjusted the ui download path, so that is ok. The NowShowing is in the correct path, and I have put it in a few other paths as well just in case...
I am sure I followed the documentation closely, the tysuitej program opens up, starts dserver, but there are no shows listed...
Thanks again


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

wsder said:


> I adjusted the ui download path, so that is ok. The NowShowing is in the correct path, and I have put it in a few other paths as well just in case...
> I am sure I followed the documentation closely, the tysuitej program opens up, starts dserver, but there are no shows listed...
> Thanks again


If you TELNET into your Tivo and type NowShowing, what happens?


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

When I telnet in... this is what I get
-----
bash-2.02# NNoowwSShhoowwiinngg^M
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
bash-2.02# 
------

I have put NowShowing in Multiple locations... when In start the tysuitej.jar file i get this...
------
111:59:37.140 Refreshing from 10.0.1.199
11:59:37.140 Refreshing from 10.0.200
11:59:37.244 Starting dserver on 10.0.1.199
11:59:47.161 Got 0 titles, 0 MB from 10.0.1.199
12:00:52.137 Starting dserver on 10.0.200
12:02:07.169 Error refreshing from 10.0.200: java.net.ConnectException: Operation timed out
12:02:07.173 Refresh Complete
---------
Thanks again for your help, I am at a loss.


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

and I did ftp in binary....


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

wsder said:


> and I did ftp in binary....


Have you *CHMOD 755 NowShowing* so that it allows execution permissions.

(PS. if you use TELNET -K _tivoaddress_, that stops the double echo)


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I had done the chmod 755, but I tried it again...
Last login: Thu Nov 15 11:53:00 on console
Macintosh-4:~ MG$ telnet 10.0.1.199
Trying 10.0.1.199...
Connected to 10.0.1.199.
Escape character is '^]'.
bash-2.02# NNoowwSShhoowwiinngg^M
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
bash-2.02# //bbinin^M
bash: /bin: is a directory
bash-2.02# ccdd //bbinin^M
bash-2.02# cchhmmoodd 775555 SS^M
chmod: S: No such file or directory
bash-2.02# --KK ^M
bash: -K: command not found
bash-2.02# cchhmmoodd 775555 NNoowwSShhoowwiningg^M
bash-2.02# mmffss__uubbeerreexxppoorrtt^M
bash: /bin/mfs_uberexport: cannot execute binary file
bash-2.02# cchhmmoodd 775555 mmffss__uubbeerreexxppoorrtt^M
bash-2.02# 
----------
I am still getting this during set up
------
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
WARNING: no entry is specified for ui.downloads
This is required for the UI

Checking: UpnpMediaServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
FAILED: Directory not found: 
FAILED: Directory not found: 

Checking: GenericWebServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file

Checking: MyIHomeWebServer.content
Checking Host: 10.0.1.199
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /bin/NowShowing: cannot execute binary file
FAILED: Directory not found: 
FAILED: Directory not found: 
-------

In the applications.properties I have specified a path for downloads

#ui.downloads=/Users/MG/Movies/tivo

Not sure what I am doing wrong...
This is where the NowShowing is supposed to be...and I am sure its there.

bash-2.02# set | grep ^PATH
PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox
bash-2.02# 
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I removed the # from the ui.downloads, so that is fixed.


----------



## wsder (Jan 27, 2007)

I got it working... thanks for all your help. I have series 2 and tried to upload the ppc version of NowShowing... OOPS...


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

IT LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.tivotool.com/files/1a17b6287d9564588a639278d70ffe2c-90.html#unique-entry-id-90

TiVoTool is BACK!

P.S. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope to install it tonight.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Confirmed. TivoTool 0.7.0 is running successfully on our iMac with Leopard.



Anndra said:


> IT LIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.tivotool.com/files/1a17b6287d9564588a639278d70ffe2c-90.html#unique-entry-id-90
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> Confirmed. TivoTool 0.7.0 is running successfully on our iMac with Leopard.


YIPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Ah. "Houston we have a problem". Some issues with sorting the various columns (e.g. will list show titles sorted Z to A but returns a blank column when sorting A to Z) and the big one - won't scroll down when there is more than one screen full of listing. Looks like a bit more work needs to be done...



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> YIPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> Ah. "Houston we have a problem". Some issues with sorting the various columns (e.g. will list show titles sorted Z to A but returns a blank column when sorting A to Z) and the big one - won't scroll down when there is more than one screen full of listing. Looks like a bit more work needs to be done...


Doooooooooooooo 

Yes, I see your point. Time to give the author some 'encouragement'


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

FYI, there's an update to TySuiteJ
http://************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58107


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

terryeden said:


> FYI, there's an update to TySuiteJ
> http://************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58107


Oh god no... It took me ages to get the last one working!


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Only seems to be minor bug fixes. It's just the .jar which has been updated so all of your config files should work.

Works flawlessly on Ubuntu (7.10) once the paths have been updated as per this thread.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi,
In preparation for my Mac Mini, I've been looking at TySuiteJ (on my XP machine) and have got it set up but am having a problem I can't find a solution to and was hoping one of you kind people could help.
While a download is in progress, whatever I'm watching on TiVo becomes all jerky! This happens for Live TV, recordings and even the menus are slow to respond.
Is there a way to down-prioritise dserver.tcl (or mfs_uberexport) to prevent this?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi There,

I have to say I'm not sure. I would suggest you start a new thread on this very subject, that way the rest of the clever people on here might notice your plight. Trouble is, those without MACs don't really monitor threads with MAC in the title...

Sorry I couldnt help.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

I originally was going to do that, but as it's a skirting on the edges of "acceptable" discussion I thought I'd keep it here  I might be brave and ask on the other place *gulp*.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

verses said:


> I originally was going to do that, but as it's a skirting on the edges of "acceptable" discussion I thought I'd keep it here  I might be brave and ask on the other place *gulp*.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Go on.. they wont bite


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Woo, sussed it, the details are all in the TySuiteJ thread over in the "other place".

Now all I need is the Mac Mini...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I've been trying this, and I've managed to change my path to:
PATH=/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin

I've got the files in /var/hack, uploaded as binary. But when I do the setup test, it says:
Checking Host: 192.168.1.201
Checking: NowShowing
FAILED: NowShowing not in path
bash: /var/hack/NowShowing: Permission denied

Any advice? Also, some tips about the Mac settings for 'application.properties' would be great. TIA.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry, being a dufus. CHMOD did the trick (permissions looked OK in the FTP client...)

Still getting this in the test:
FAILED: Could not read ty stream from dserver.tcl
verify mfs_uberexport is in your path

But I'll keep fiddling and hopefully get there.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Sorry, being a dufus. CHMOD did the trick (permissions looked OK in the FTP client...)
> 
> Still getting this in the test:
> FAILED: Could not read ty stream from dserver.tcl
> ...


Are dserver.tcl, mfs_uberexport and NowShowing all in the /var/hack directory and have they all been chmoded?

I can't remember if testSetup.cmd launches dserver.tcl itself or if you need to run it manually via a telnet session, but that's another avenue to look at.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

verses said:


> Now all I need is the Mac Mini...


Going a little off topic, but, I ordered it today! Woo!!!

Roll on 3 to 5 days...

Ian


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi,

This is kind of on-topic, but perhaps more related to once you've got TySuiteJ up and running.

Once I have an mpg on the Mac, how can it be shown in FrontRow? From looking around I guess I need to either;

Use ffmpeg to convert it to h264
Get the MPEG-2 plugin from Apple
I'm struggling to find a compiled ffmpeg binary and am unsure of building it myself (I tried and fell at the first hurdle as the instructions said to use apt-get which I also don't appear to have).

The MPEG-2 plugin costs cold hard money, but as it's payday, I don't mind going for that if it's going to be the answer, BUT I don't want to buy it and then find that it doesn't do what I want.

OR, is there another option that I've overlooked?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

quite simple 
get the mpeg2 plugin
open the downloaded show in quicktime
save as reference movie, this makes a wrapper for the mpeg program which will allow you to edit the metadata. Add that reference file to iTunes.
The recording will now show up in front row in either the movies or TV shows section depending on how you tag it in iTunes.
you can also convert it to h.264 and do the same thing, but in my opinion, the mpeg 2 solution makes more sense as there's no wait for a conversion, nor do you lose any quality from having to re-encode.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> quite simple
> get the mpeg2 plugin


Thanks, I wanted to be certain that the plug-in plays friendly with the TiVo's MPEG files before I handed over some cash 

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Happy to help.
I just discovered the reference movie trick a few days ago.
I now have extracted shows listed by name then season, and episode number.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

I use MPEGStream clip to convert stuff, its free and it has presets for iPod, AppleTV etc etc


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I use MPEGStream clip to convert stuff, its free and it has presets for iPod, AppleTV etc etc


Hi Paul,

I thought that that needed the MPEG-2 plug-in to work, also? That's the impression I get from looking at the requirements on the website.

Or do you mean you use the windows version?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

verses said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I thought that that needed the MPEG-2 plug-in to work, also? That's the impression I get from looking at the requirements on the website.
> 
> ...


Well it will need the plug-in to play it... but does it need the plug-in to convert it?? Who knows...


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Well it will need the plug-in to play it... but does it need the plug-in to convert it?? Who knows...


Well, I know 

I tried it last night and it popped up a message telling me it needs the plugin.

As a temporary measure (as I don't often need to pop stuff onto the Mini) I've copied the ffmpeg that comes with TivoTool and have successfully used that to transcode to a h264/aac .mov file. FrontRow picked it up and played it, so I can live with that for the time being.

Ian

PS: Yes I know the plug-in's only 15quid, but having just forked out for the Mac Mini, I could do without having to justify any further spend on it for a while


----------



## tsanga (Oct 28, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> quite simple
> get the mpeg2 plugin
> open the downloaded show in quicktime
> save as reference movie, this makes a wrapper for the mpeg program which will allow you to edit the metadata. Add that reference file to iTunes.
> ...


Do you need QT Pro to save as a reference movie?


----------

